# Quick banding question



## Dennis LeMenace (Jun 24, 2016)

Has anyone used a zip-tie for serving the bands at the fork? I have not tried it but the thought came to me and it seemed like a quick easy way to secure the flat bands. Not that wrapping them is laborious, just seems like a quick way to do it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23450-cable-ties-for-pouch-and-fork/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10876-zip-tie-attachment/

This is a valuable tool : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21014-search-function/


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't trust zip ties.. seems like they'd be rough on bands.. besides there are so many different easy/quick attachment methods available


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Dennis LeMenace said:


> Has anyone used a zip-tie for serving the bands at the fork? I have not tried it but the thought came to me and it seemed like a quick easy way to secure the flat bands. Not that wrapping them is laborious, just seems like a quick way to do it.


I tried like the devil to make it work and for everything you have to do to make it safe and not cut the bands you might as well just get good at wrap and tuck.

The only thing I found that was somewhat ok was pushing old Dankung style tubes over the zip to give some rubber to rubber contact. But it only works with deep grooves.

If you find a way to make it work let me know. I'm fast with wrapping now but I'd just be curious.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

